# Aquaclear 20 Power filter



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

Hey everyone,
I've had my 3 gallon Tetra Cube Aquarium for just over 2 weeks now, and I'm not impressed at all with the included Whisper 3i filter. It constantly bubbles and is plainly just not doing it's job of filtering. I'm not sure of it's GPH flow, but even when it worked well the first few days it wasn't much. 
To try to help my tank, I bought a more expensive filter, the Aquaclear 20: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000260FVG/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 

I know, it's probably overkill for a 3-gallon tank, but I sprung for it because I heard great things about it (more quiet operation, great filtration) and want something to work. It's GPH is adjustable from about 33-100. Someday in the far future, my betta Gamma will be in a bigger tank, where I know the adjustable flow will come in handy. But, even in the lower range, is this too much for the tank? I've also heard about a baffle; can anyone elaborate on this? Thanks!


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

I cut a piece of filter pad and rubberband it to the part where the water comes out to baffle the flow and I keep it on medium.
I really like the aquaclear 20! Works great and is really quiet. I have three. Two of mine didn't start super quiet though- they were a little loud for a week or so then they quieted down. Now I can't hear them at all.

It will probably be fine as long as it's baffled.


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

That's not mine, but that's what I do with mine except I use filter pad material and I make it long enough to touch the top of the water.


----------



## onehotsummernight (Oct 16, 2013)

I know you already bought it, but in my opinion you're going to have trouble. The aqua clear is my favorite filter and it's great, but you're running it on a three gallon tank, you're not just going to have to worry about causing to much current but also maybe sucking up your fish. the aquaclear 20 cycles through a hundred gallons an hour filtering your tank about 33 times an hour. Don't get me wrong you can't over filter but you only need the water to be filter 4 times an hour it's really just to strong and big for a nano tank so if you are going to use make sure to put a pre filter on the intake tube.


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

Is the intake really that large enough to suck in my fish? Gamma is a female and she's also quite small, maybe just over an inch long. She is able to swim literally adjacent and right under the intake of the Whisper 3i and not even flinch, but I assume this will be bigger. 
The baffling idea seems great, thanks for the picture! That should make the flow easier for my betta to handle. The Aquaclear 20 can filter at 100 gallons per hour, but it's adjustable down to 33 gallons per hour. With a baffle, I'll start there.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

No, the only species I had an issue with getting sucked into the filter were kuhli loaches, and even then they weren't "sucked" in - they went in.


Show tanks 125, 125, 90, 10, 5, 2.5
QTs 2x29, 2x20


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

So you think my fish will be alright with a filter of this size on the minimum gph setting?


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

I agree about the prefilter sponge. I have em on mine. But not because they'd get sucked in; one of my fishes used to like to let himself get sucked onto the intake tube on purpose, he liked to lean on it, and it ripped his fins a little getting off of it. 

I don't know if it'll be too strong... I have plants a couple of inches under water under the part where the water comes out and they don't even move but that's in a 5.5 gallon. When stuff gets kicked up you can see it going towards the filter but the fish don't seem to have any problems. 

Hope it works out! Update us when you get it set up? I'm curious now.


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

I'll let you all know! Hopefully, it'll be in tomorrow or Wednesday!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

xxxthebxxx said:


> So you think my fish will be alright with a filter of this size on the minimum gph setting?



No. It's WAAAAY too much. If you are going to use it, you can use a baffle, but to really make a difference you'll want to break off a couple of the fins on the impeller. There are 4 fins so breaking 2 off may cut your flow rate in half. Probably not that straight forward but breaking them off will have a significant impact on the flow rate. Probably get you to a range of 70 GPH down to maybe 20 GPH. Break off another and you're probably talking 15-50.

You can always buy a replacement part if you were to use it on a larger tank.

My preference for your tank is the azoo palm filter, a mini HoB with a full flow rate of 16 GPH. Not sure what the lowest setting is.


Show tanks 125, 125, 90, 10, 5, 2.5
QTs 2x29, 2x20


----------



## tlatch89 (Apr 26, 2013)

I have the same 3i filter and have no problems with it. Water level should be even or below the spill out line, but not too far below the spill-out line. Tank is crystal clear and air pump has been running non stop for about 8 months now.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

The Tetra 3i is very poorly designed. The water flows _over_ but not _through_ the filter cartridge. So it does not filter. 

The airpump is not bad.


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

Got the Aquaclear 20 today and set it up. First impression, it is HUGE! I followed all the directions and also inserted my old filter material to transfer the old bacteria. I currently have it set up and running without Gamma in the tank at max speed. At the minimum gph flow setting, it seems very modest. If Gamma can't handle it, I will baffle it. 

I'm also going to have to hack my acrylic cover to fit the new filter alongside the carryover light and heater, so if anyone has suggestions, please let me know!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

In order to transfer bacteria you need to grow bacteria. In order to do that you need to feed it ammonia. Your fish will do that. Or you can use "pure" ammonia.


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

I read from another fish keeper that I should transfer bacteria from my old filter media to the new one, so right now my old bio bag filter cartridge is inside the filter cartridge with the new materials. 
I also began using API Quick Start, and the new bacteria has clouded my tank again, though not as bad as the first time.

I took water parameter tests of everything yesterday, Ammonia has dropped to 0.25ppm from 0.5, Nitrite and Nitrate were 0ppm, and pH was 6.4.

Except for the flow directly in front of the tank, Gamma doesn't seem to mind the stronger output. If she swims into it, it can push her into the nearby plants, but she is able to escape with plenty of time. She also swam right up to the intake, and although it sucked her right to the grate when she was very close, she was able to move away in no time. So I don't think it'll be a problem.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

As long as she's not endangered, some current is good for exercise. 

You're going to be a long time cycling if your pH is only 6.4. At that pH most of your ammonia is ammonium. Good for the fish; not good for bacteria. It'll be interesting to see what API Quickstart does with it.

You were told correctly about transferring bacteria by putting "seeded" media into the new filter. But the bacteria doesn't just walk over. It needs to grow into the new media. This requires an ammonia source, which you now have.


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

Ok good. pH a week ago was actually around 7.6, and when I checked it yesterday, it had fallen to that number. I'm not really sure why, at that point, the new filter had only just been installed and API Quick Start hadn't been used yet. Prime had been in use for about 2 days. 

The tank is still quite cloudy, but it's hanging around 80 degrees and Gamma has learned where the current is strong and where it isn't. She can still sleep in her normal spot at the base of the plants without being swept around, so I'm not too worried about the flow. It's been on the minimum gph flow since I put it in.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Keep an eye on your pH. Find out what it is out of the tap, and what it is a day or two later. If it likes to drift up or down it needs to be stabilized. Above 7.0pH is best for bacteria. Do not use chemicals to achieve this. 

It would also help if you knew the water hardness (KH and GH). Let us know the readings.


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

How exactly can I test the water hardness? I don't believe the API Test Kit has that ability.


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

I changed 20% of the water today and also ran some tests:

My tap water came out to a pH of approximately 7.5 . The regular pH test measured closer to 7.6 and the High pH test measured closer to 7.4 so I split the difference.

The tank's pH also measured about 7.5 (before I put the new water in). I think I may have made a mistake measuring yesterday, unless somehow the pH jumped by 1.

I also measured in the tank:
Ammonia: Just about 0ppm now!
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 0ppm

The tank is still cloudy though. I added the usual drop of Prime or so this morning as I have been doing since I bought it, and also used a very small dosage on the water change I just did. I haven't used Quick Start in 2 days now.

Should I continue to use Quick Start or Prime daily at this point? It certainly seems like the cycle is continuing. 

On another note, the Aquaclear 20 continues to impress me. It is quiet, and even on the lowest setting, has cleaned the water. I know Prime doesn't technically "remove" ammonia; it needs a filter to capture it in detoxified form. This filter is apparently doing its job! And Gamma doesn't seem to be fazed by the flow anymore. She swims through it once in awhile, but I can put the food in most places in the tank and it won't be swept away.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Excellent adaptation by your fish.

Good to hear that your pH is in the 7.5 range. This is ideal for promoting the nitrogen cycle. As long as your pH is relatively steady, don;t worry about hardness. If your pH drifts more than 0.6ppm on a daily basis, check back for further advice.

The cloudiness should go away as your tank begins to cycle. 

Change 50% of the water whenever ammonia reads >0.25ppm. Same with nitrite when it appears. Don't worry about nitrate.

Discontinue Quickstart. I assume you dosed per directions.

Dose Prime @ 2-drops/gal of tank size with every water change. And 1-drop/gal daily while cycling. 

Keep us updated, here.


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

Alright thanks for the guidelines! I had used Quick Start only as the directions read, which was 1ml per gallon and only used when ammonia and nitrites are detected to begin the cycling process. So I can quit using it now.

For Prime, I have been using a small amount daily, judging my doses based on the bottle cap. I bought a turkey baster at my local dollar store to try to make actual drops, but it turned out to be a little too large. I'll have to find another. 

I'll keep updating you all, and thanks for the advice!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

How to get drops: 

Take a dropper bottle that comes in the API test kit -- the pH range you're not using.

Empty and rinse the bottle. Remove the dropper part. (Carefully wiggle it out with pliers.) Fill with Prime. Replace.


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh...that's actually a really good idea! I think I'm going to give my pH a little more time to settle before I take apart one of the bottles, because I've been using both lately. But thanks for the tip!


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

Sorry for the lack of updates, but I thought I'd give a short one now. Today is the day where I move back into college, so I've been rushing around and haven't had a chance to test water parameters. Gamma will be transported in a one gallon pitcher of conditioned water with my 7.5W heater running in it. Hopefully it will stay adequately warm in there for my 4 hour journey. 

The 3-gallon tank is still cloudy, but it has cleared some. I have not taken apart any bottles for droppers, still doing a little of Prime at a time in the tank daily. I snapped a picture of Gamma today, and her colors look brighter than ever to my eyes! 

The Aquaclear 20 has been doing just fine on the minimum flow, and Gamma actually seems to enjoy it. I didn't see it myself, but my Mom observed Gamma speeding back and forth through the flow and through the plants, so that's good!


----------



## lemmyloop (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh! She's really cute, hope she makes the trip safely. 

For droppers I found some "ear medicine droppers" at walmart. They were relatively easy to find in the health section, and were pretty ineexpensive as well. Thought I'd let you know in case you have trouble converting your pH testing bottle.


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

I will look in Walmart the next time I get the chance! Just something to make drops. I'm going to run full water parameter tests when I get settled in, but for now, she seems active and happy! Thanks for the comment!


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi everyone! I wanted to update again on the status of the filter and my tank in general after a 5 hour drive to college.

I attached a picture of my setup here in my college dorm room. Now that the filter is in my room and under my bed, I hear it much more at night, whereas at home it was silent in another room. It's not loud by any means, but perhaps just a tad above my comfort zone for nighttime drone. However, I inserted a little piece of folded over tape between the filter's cover and the filter itself, and the noise is much less! Apparently the vibrations between the two create much of the noise. I can now leave it on 24 hours a day. 

Gamma was transported in a one gallon pitcher of water with my 7.5 Watt heater running in it throughout the entire trip via a power inverter in the truck. It wasn't strong enough to maintain the temperature at the starting temperature of 80, as it fell to 76 by the end of the 5 hours. Respectable enough for me. 

The tank itself was drained down to only 1/3 of capacity. When I got back to college, I treated more water and added it in, and synced the tank and pitcher of water with Gamma still in it at 76 degrees.

However, there's another problem, and it's probably my fault for not researching into it first. For the trip, I drained the filter completely, and I think it messed up my tank...I'll elaborate more further. I filled it up and primed it once again.

Now today, I took a water sample. The water is nearly completely clear again, whereas before my trip the tank was still cloudy from the cycling.

Ammonia - close to 0.50ppm again
Nitrite - 0ppm
Nitrate - 0ppm
pH - 8.0

I can't explain pH, but if it goes higher I'll have to do something. 

Ammonia has gone high again...I think I ruined the cycle from this transport. I've still been adding Prime daily and also for all water changes, and it was great maintaining water the last 2 weeks. However, now, I think I'm going to add Quick Start again. It says to add when Ammonia and Nitrites are detected, and since I need to rejuvenate the cycle, I think it makes sense. Gamma became stressed from the journey, not terribly, but signs were visible. It recovered some yesterday, but has crept back again. What are your opinions?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

If you have let your filter media dry out, you killed your bacteria. There's more in the substrate, but I think you should dose Quickstart again. Your tank should recover quickly. 

An 8.0pH is not excessive. Don't mess with it.


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

Okay that's what I figured, I'll get on it right away and update you all soon! Thanks!


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

Took some pictures after adding Quick Start. Gamma was looking stressed earlier today, but when I took the picture with flash, her colors look striking again! The other two pictures were taken without flash, and while the colors aren't vibrant she doesn't seem terribly stressed. When the water was good last week I was able to see most of the colors without flash, so I know the water still needs to improve.

Are betta fish reflective to respond to light like that? Even with a flashlight, I can see the colors better. She's still cute either way though 

One thing I did notice is the red around the gills and behind her eyes, though that was there in the picture I posted a few days ago. Perhaps it's just a natural feature. 

I'm also about to order a new carbon insert for my filter, since the instructions say to replace it every 2 weeks. At that time, I'll remove the old filter media from the Whisper 3i, too.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Do not replace your filter media. You're trying to build a bacteria colony in there. Just swish/rinse it once every couple of weeks in old tank water just removed during your water change. Only replace it when it's falling apart -- like next year.

Get rid of the whisper 3i. All it's doing for you is making noise. Keep the airpump. It may be useful someday.


----------



## xxxthebxxx (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm sorry I didn't clarify, my Whisper 3i has not been in the tank since the day I installed the Aquaclear 20. However, I took out the bio bag from the Whisper 3i and put it intside the Aquaclear 20 to transfer media that way. I've been sleeping just fine with the filter below my bed, it's actually a soothing sound!


----------

